# Full smoker - 4 batches of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans



## mossymo (Aug 2, 2007)

My wife's side of the family is having a 30th wedding anniversary celebration for her aunt and uncle this weekend with 40 to 50 people attending. It is going to be a redneck type get together and a potluck deal. They will be cooking chickens and pig in an old refurbished wringer washer, shooting clay pigeons during the day and a fireworks show that night. My wife and I are bringing 4 batches of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans. I made a quick batch last weekend to test them and they are delicious. We are taking off tomorrow night and bringing the smoker with is not an option, 5 ½ hour drive. So tonight I am smoking up the beans.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 2, 2007)

Wooooooooooooo gotta stay away from that place! That's a lot of gas!


----------



## doc (Aug 2, 2007)

No doubt! Maybe you should dose 'em up with the Beano...either that or keep  open flames to a minimum! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Lookin good though. I do love  those beans!


----------



## mossymo (Aug 2, 2007)

These are the in-laws, no Beano !!!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 2, 2007)

LMAO....he he he give it to them good


----------



## mossymo (Aug 2, 2007)

Talk about bad gas, the in-laws will never invite me back !!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 2, 2007)

Sorta like sitting around the campfire in Blazing Saddles. Slim Pickins says, "I believe you boys had enough!"
Dem beans is kinda spicy fer dem folks up dere, by golly.
Post pics of the chicken, and whatever, being cooked in a wringer washer. Bet the flavor is interesting!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 2, 2007)

i want pics of the wringer washer cooker cause i just rescued a 50 yr old 1 i was looking into making a smoker or a cold box for the catering trailer...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 2, 2007)

loved slim pickens in 1941... "horrywooooood" horrywooood".....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 2, 2007)

p.s. where's the cayenne beer soaked bacon strips??? damn yankees....


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well at least all the gas didn't explode and blow the door of the smoker


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 2, 2007)

we will watch for the flames  we should be able to see them from here (like on Cheech/Chong light the match light the match) hehehehe


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 2, 2007)

Now that's a whole lot of beans right there! Good thing you're half way across the country from me... the aftermath could ruin our air quality!


----------



## meowey (Aug 2, 2007)

No one had better light up around your place!  LOL

Lookin' good!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## virgo53 (Aug 2, 2007)

Cost efffective trip when you connect too your car/truck and use methane propellant!!


----------



## mossymo (Aug 2, 2007)

Well my wife just contacted me with the dreaded I have good news and I have bad news email. Good news is her employer opened up the work hours to unlimited overtime with double pay through the end of October plus additional bonuses. Bad news is we are not going to her family get together this weekend because of it. Yep, we are greedy and she has this silly thing about paying the bills.

I will ask the mother in law to take pics of the refurbished wringer washer cooking up the chickens and other stuff though.

But now I have about 4 gallons or so of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans to get rid of or take care of. I have them refrigerated in 2 large containers right now. I am thinking of freezing one container and breaking the other container up and bringing a few large size family servings to some friends of ours tonight. Does anyone have any experience freezing these or thoughts on it?


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 2, 2007)

Aw man, that sux!

Well, I've never frozen baked beans before... there's never any left! Butt, I do freeze bean soup fairly regularly with great success, if that's any help.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 2, 2007)

i freeze pintos a lot & they come out fine. i haven't done dutch's recipe yet..


----------



## brennan (Aug 2, 2007)

I was about to say you were going to make a fine contribution to global warming with those beans...oh whell perhaps some other time.


----------



## keywesmoke (Aug 2, 2007)

Dammitboy, that's a shame. They freeze well, just fill up containers real full or put them in big baggies and roll the air out of them to avoid ice crystals. 

I was going to see what this "northern lights" business was all about......


----------



## starsfaninco (Aug 2, 2007)

MossyMO, I do have a off topic question about your GOSM.  What kind of wood box is that?  From the pic it looks stainless steel and open, but was just wondering :)

EDIT :  Now that I look more closely I see that it might not be a GOSM (that and I read your sig lines :) ) but I still want to know what kind of wood box it is.


----------



## starsfaninco (Aug 2, 2007)

:::bump:::


----------



## cheech (Aug 2, 2007)

You can always can them they should turn out just fine that way


----------



## mossymo (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, my wife and I went out delivering the beans away tonight cause we didn't want to freeze all of them or let them go to waste. We unloaded about a half of them, but still have more than plenty left. At each and every stop we must have drank 3 beers or so a peice. Dang, I hate it when that happens. Now I have a long, unplanned weekend of looking to smoke somthing; in my mind I am either thinking pulled pork, ribs or starting large batches of pork belly for bacon. Our budget will dictate what we smoke I guess.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2007)

Well Mossy, I was going to tell ya that I have put them beans in a foodsaver bag and sealed them up and froze 'em with no problems. But since you're giving them away, I guess that I won't tell ya! So there! oh and "neener, neener" too!!


----------



## mossymo (Aug 3, 2007)

Dutch
I canâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t freeze this many beans, I wonâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t be able to make them again for a year. If I give them away I can make more again in the near future. My wife had a friend get a hold of her before 8AM this morning saying those are the best damn beans they have ever had and now they want to buy a smoker. They have had my jerky, summer sausage and venison bacon and have been thinking about getting one, but your beans pushed them over the edge. One at a time, we will convert everybody !!!

Cheech
I like the canning idea; I am going to mention that to my wife.

StarsFaninCO
Sorry I missed you question earlier, it is the standard wood box that comes in the Masterbuilt electric.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 24, 2007)

My cousin's, step-sister's, aunt whom is also my sister agree's with you !!!


----------

